# When/how to take fibre - not before bed?



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Just wondering when people take their fibre. The product I have at the moment says not to take it before bed - why would that be? Is it best on an empty stomach, or with meals to help it down? Any ideas welcome.thanks.


----------



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I take my fiber in the morning before I eat anything and then again before dinner or after dinner, depending on when I remember to do it. I have read that having the soluble fiber, like psyllium husk in Metamucil, is very helpful to have before you eat anything... at least in the form of rice, etc to kind of coat your system if you will and get it ready for easy digestion. I would say that before dinner would be the best time if you are taking it at night. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2001)

I usually take Citrucel right before bed with orange juice. But sometimes it gives me gas and bloating & I can't sleep well so I have been trying to change to morning. Maybe the reason that is suggests not to take before bed is because if you don't drink enough liquid it can cause choking. Sometimes it makes me cough when I lay down right after taking it, it is harder for me to breathe... Just a thought, not sure....Lilgirl


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I take 1 Tbls. in the morning and 1 at night. I worked up to this. If you add it all at once you will find gas and bloating, so go slowly.az


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I take Metamucil in the evening with a meal. I am sure to drink lots of liquid with it. I had to start using it very slowly cause it caused gas. Then I slowly increased to the recommended dose. I do this so the fiber adds bulk to the food I eat. I don't know if this is necessary.I have to be sure I don't take prescription medications 2 hours before or after Metamucil. It controls D for me and forms my stools.------------------Forever Vikee


----------

